
Does Uncle Sam really need 1,100 data centers? - xaverius
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2010/06/uncle-sam-looks-to-data-center-consolidation-for-savings.ars
======
russell
As the article points out, the number is an exaggeration, because it includes
server closets and rooms under 500 square feet, hardly what we think of data
centers. I am skeptical whether this could succeed, because a lot of gov
applications are running antiquated software on antiquated hardware,
maintained by aged technicians. Moving it would be chaos. Better to have the
new data centers to receive new software when it is created.

The article suggests using public data centers like Google or Amazon because
they are more secure. I am skeptical because, if someone manages to take out
Amazon they can take out the whole government. Perhaps having too many data
centers makes us more secure.

